# Gisela is pregnant?



## Nic (Jul 10, 2009)

How did Gisela get pregnant? She bloomed late, I suppose the kentukinese might have pollinated her early as he was still around, if beat-up? But he is well away in another corner of the garden. Maybe the seedhead is empty? But the seedhead should have withered and dropped off, if that was the case. And what should I do if there are seeds??


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, Nick,

Sounds like you have some young bumblebees around. If Gisela is growing a pod I would bet it has embryos. I have never seen an empty Cypripedium pod (lots of empty Phal pods though!). The pod will have to be collected this fall before it breaks open - mid September would assure mature seed. There are several places that flask Cypripedium seed. You can find links to Troy Meyers, Kelsey Creek and Gardens at Post Hill at: http://www.gardensatposthill.com/website/Flasking Service.htm

Ron


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 11, 2009)

Hehe:clap:


----------



## Nic (Jul 11, 2009)

fundulopanchax said:


> Hi, Nick,
> 
> Sounds like you have some young bumblebees around. If Gisela is growing a pod I would bet it has embryos. I have never seen an empty Cypripedium pod (lots of empty Phal pods though!). The pod will have to be collected this fall before it breaks open - mid September would assure mature seed. There are several places that flask Cypripedium seed. You can find links to Troy Meyers, Kelsey Creek and Gardens at Post Hill at: http://www.gardensatposthill.com/website/Flasking Service.htm
> 
> Ron



Thanks Ron!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 12, 2009)

It may be a bit premature , but ......... I have to say it ........
CONGRATULATIONS! :wink::wink::wink:


----------

